# baling frost killed Alfalfa



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have customers that need round bales for cattle and I have 40 acres of alfalfa the had 45 days growth before frost back in late October. The weather looks good starting Monday and no rain or snow til Friday. Will removing the hay this late hurt the stand by increasing winter kill? Also what is your system? I plan to cut Monday rake Tuesday and bale Wednesday will this work or just a waste of time and fuel. I figure I can get $30/4x5 bale. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

They say sometimes what you get now you lose on the next years first crop. A neighbor if he cut late would leave a strip of hay maybe a foot wide every few rounds when he cut late to help catch the snow. It just depends on the winter weather some years it doesn't seem to matter and some it does, your call if you are willing to risk it, if you ruin the field you have to plant corn next year. It also helps if you have a good fertility program.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

About $40/ton, maybe a little less . . . I'm getting more than that for cornstalks here, delivered.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Your question is a good one. Here's the risk:

The growth provides a level of insulation from crown freezing and frost heaving, both of which can lead to winter kill. You run the risk of a mild-ish, light snow coverage in your area, so your root crowns will be more exposed to the freeze/thaw cycle by taking a cutting now.

My guess is that your yield would only be 1/2 - 3/4 tons/acre which, compared to the potential loss, wouldn't be worth it.

If it's an old, thinning stand (4-5 years) with grass over-planted, it could be OK. If it's a new-ish, pure and clean stand, probably not worth it.

Tough decision.

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here in Lebanon County central Pennsylvania and south of me the dairy guys and just about everybody will cut it. Soon as there's killing Frost before the quality drops everything gets cut in alfalfa, 40 miles north of us it's a different story. .. we had an old agronomist that worked for Agway and he would speak of that subject in Pennsylvania dutch saying it's more Alfalfa starved off then froze off.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks for the help decided not to cut a few extra bucks today might take a year or two out of a good stand isn't worth the risk. The last few winters of little or no snow and lots of freezing and thawing kept my greed in check


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm just curious.....is there anything left that would make it worth even baling? I'm thinking by now the leaves would have fallen all off and it's just dead stems?


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Walked the field yesterday morning there were leaves but I am sure we would lose a lot by the time it was in the bale.The more I looked the less appealing the whole idea became


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Good decision not to cut. Likely the alfalfa would not have dried for baling in 3 to 4 days this time of year.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Our altitude is between 3900' -4500' and I never cut my last cutting of alfalfa until a killing frost , which makes us doing hay in December , never had a issue with winter kill here and I cut it as low as I can . I abuse my hay every year , may make a difference too if it is irrigated or dryland . I plowed a circle of hay up this fall that was 16 years old .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> About $40/ton, maybe a little less . . . I'm getting more than that for cornstalks here, delivered.


Wow....really, $40tn delivered? How far....hopefully next door?

Oops, misread....how much for cornstalks delivered, always been curious....economics seem a bit like peanut vine, perhaps worse


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow....really, $40tn delivered? How far....hopefully next door?
> 
> Oops, misread....how much for cornstalks delivered, always been curious....economics seem a bit like peanut vine, perhaps worse


I'd rather deal with cornstalks than peanut hay, by the looks of it. Peanut hay must have a lot of sand and dirt in it. I sold 1840 stalk bales to a local feedlot, 600 some came from 6-7 miles away, the rest were less than 3 miles away. $42 per ton. I make a little more than custom baling rate per bale, plus some profit per bale on hauling them.


----------

